# [Q] Is this rom coming with UV/OC



## pinkbull (Sep 13, 2011)

Is this rom already with uv and oc?
If it's not can i manually overclock it with third party apps?
Sory I'm new in miui

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzman88 (Sep 5, 2011)

There are no built-in OC settings (unless I missed something major).

But yes, you can OC and UV with a number of 3rd party apps. I'm using JRummy's "Android Overclock" and it works smoothly.


----------



## pinkbull (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks I'm gonna buy the apps
And do you mind share your setting in uv and oc?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzman88 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm running at ultra-low voltage OC'ed to 1.2 GHz. As far as OC'ing goes, that's about as plain-vanilla as you can get... There are much more complicated (and probably useful) tweaks you could make, but I'm not well read enough to suggest anything else.

Read up on the subject, there is a ton of information scattered throughout the forum community. Every single Droid X is slightly different, so make sure to test any new settings for a week or two before you decide to apply them permanently. And as always, make a backup before you mess with your processor!

Good luck.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm using QuickClock, and the only problem i have found is that it likes to set the High Speed at 1.4+ and my phone doesn't play good with that speed. Lots of FC's, lags, etc. BUT i'm currently using the balanced profile (1.26) and have quad scores of 2250-2400, so not too shabby there.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

There are reports of Android Overclock being iffy with 2nd-init ROMs, so I'd avoid that. But I've been using QuickClock and everything is beautiful.


----------



## Fuzzman88 (Sep 5, 2011)

'[TSON said:


> ;120034']There are reports of Android Overclock being iffy with 2nd-init ROMs, so I'd avoid that. But I've been using QuickClock and everything is beautiful.


I've been running it without a hitch on the both the Froyo and GB kernel versions of MIUI and CM7. There are others reporting the same.

If you've got problems, I wouldn't use it; but it's not something specifically wrong with 2nd-init ROMs.


----------



## qdtphotog (Sep 7, 2011)

'[TSON said:


> ;120034']There are reports of Android Overclock being iffy with 2nd-init ROMs, so I'd avoid that. But I've been using QuickClock and everything is beautiful.


Yep. AO doesn't work very well with MIUI for me. It force closes frequently. I wouldn't suggest it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I use quick clock advanced and it works perfectly.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Fuzzman88 said:


> I've been running it without a hitch on the both the Froyo and GB kernel versions of MIUI and CM7. There are others reporting the same.
> 
> If you've got problems, I wouldn't use it; but it's not something specifically wrong with 2nd-init ROMs.


It had to do with battery life iirc - not force closes or anything.


----------

